

Spritz-powered speed reading app for iPhone and iPad - db42
http://rushapp.co

======
dang
Please do not put "Show HN" in the title unless the work is ready for
everybody to try out. Email signups don't count.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

